# Cedar Walking Sticks



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Cut about 300 cedar sticks last winter and I made the first four walking sticks last week.

I am very pleased with the way things worked out.

The bark was easy to strip.

The sticks have a good color after coating with poly.

Sticks were easy to work.

Everything went well.

Visit http://www.kywalkingcane.com for more pictures.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice! 300? Well, I guess you'll have enough to keep you busy this winter!


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Those look great! I love cedar and just finished up one, I'll have to post a pic or two of it.

BTW, love your site. I have to say though I'm going to have to eventually pick up a stick

I've been yearning after for quite some time and those are the Tabacco sticks! They are

so nice.


----------



## stixman (Jul 22, 2013)

Several of the cedar sticks have been ate on by worms just under the bark.

Once the bark has been removed and several coats of poly applied, the look is really cool.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

My 8-year-old son calls that "worm art"


----------



## boxwoodruler (Jan 11, 2013)

I treat all bark like it may have bug eggs. And one bad board can infect all of your wood. If you suddenly have many moths in your shop, better check your wood. These moths sole purpose in life is to lay more eggs in bark. I've tried freezing, microwaving, suffocation, centrifugal force, but no poisons, in an attempt to eradicate them, but no real success.


----------



## AAAndrew (Jul 19, 2013)

One of the reasons I never bring a stick with bark still on it inside. All those stay in the garage. Once you take the bark off, then I'm quite comfortable bringing it up to the attic to dry. No bark, then no reason for the little buggers to stay around. But then, I may not know what I'm doing with this either. (add it to the list)


----------

